# Anxiety Disorders > Social Anxiety Disorder >  >  Phone calls?

## Xmen

I hate phone calls. I have an anxiety attack just thinking about using the phone...   :: 
I've cried having to make phone calls before. I've got two voice mails I haven't listened to yet and I received two calls while I was in class today.

----------


## JustAShadow

Phone calls are where my anxiety is the worst.   Just the thought of a captive audience sets it off.

----------


## Frogger

I hate phone calls. Social anxiety = a mess.

----------


## CaduceusGUILT

Phone calls are where my anxiety is worst too! I have to make a phone call tomorrow morning because I'm not feeling well enough to go to work tomorrow. I'm dreading it, but it has to be done. :/

----------


## Leary

Phone calls where there's some sort of obligation attached, like an appointment... I dread those >.<

For some reason I do alright with social calls though. I'd rather talk to a friend on the phone than online.

----------


## Anteros

I hate the phone with a passion!!!!!

----------


## CeCe

I don't even own a cellphone.

----------


## CaduceusGUILT

I made the phone call but had to leave a message since no one was picking up. Then I got all anxious and paranoid that my message never got left.  ::(:

----------


## Koalafan

> I hate the phone too!  I pace around if I have to make a call.  Sometimes I write down or rehearse what I need to say.  But lots of anxiety with the phone.  Only people I'm okay with is my mom or my husband.  I never answer the phone if I don't know the number.
> 
> Hope you're feeling better, C-Guilt! ^^^



I rehearse too!! If I know a friend is going to call me then sometimes i write down topics to talk about just in case the conversation gets stalled  :Tongue: .

----------


## ShyGuy82

The phone is hell.  As much as I detest meeting new people in person, I'd prefer that to talking with strangers on the phone.  I will say that practice, just like with anything, goes a long way.  I've had a cat that's struggled with illness over the past year.  That's meant many calls to the vet.  I was terrified at first, but there wasn't much choice.  Over time I got to where I was almost comfortable making the calls.  Then there was a point where my cat was healthy for a couple months, hence no calls to be made, but when he regressed a bit I found myself fearing the phone again, though not as much as I had originally.

----------


## Cage

> I don't even own a cellphone.



I have been tempted to give away my phone!!

----------

